# Furries Club



## CJBlazer (Dec 6, 2012)

Are you a furry? If so, come join this club. We will discuss the furry fandom at large, including the drama, myths, and excitement.

I myself am a furry and I am proud to say it. I am a wolf furry with midnight black fur and yellow eyes.

Our first topic: The Drama. There are those stupid people that give the furries a negative view.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 7, 2013)

I like anthro animals and have a bunch of anthro OCs. So I guess I could be called a furry, even though I don't really do anything with the fandom, or have a fursona or anything.

I might like to try a fursuit type costume, though. I'm already a cosplayer, and that seems like a fun challenge. Won't be in a while, though, they're difficult and expensive.


----------

